# Platinum 24 - Chute Loose?



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

My ~2yr old Platinum has been amazing this winter here in NH!

A small problem today, when under hefty throw load, the opening of the chute tends to freely rotate to the right. I need to correct and even manually retain the the chute handle on the console to keep it pointing to the left left.

I poked around today (while in the snow/wind/driveway), I am not clear what I need to tighten. 

Suggestions?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Not sure of this is your problem, but on mine, I have had the bolts on the black vertical post that holds the chute assembly come loose at the base, and that really affected how my chute rotated.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

OK, I'm thawed a bit 

I removed the plastic cover from the top of the chute pedestal. Problem is clear.

There is a torsion spring that helps keep the locking arm mechanism engaged in the teeth of the position gear. This spring does not current provide enough force to keep itself engaged. The locking arm mechanism just rides over the teeth of the gear.

I am no exactly clear how or where this spring should be attached, but it is currently just flopping around. It's not broken, just detached from its anchor points.

There is no detailed illustration of this assy in the user guide.

It's part #15 on this exploded view.
http://www.gravelyparts.com/pages/o..._Deluxe_24_Platinum/Discharge_Chute/9453/9455

Back outside.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

markp99 said:


> My ~2yr old Platinum has been amazing this winter here in NH!
> 
> A small problem today, when under hefty throw load, the opening of the chute tends to freely rotate to the right. I need to correct and even manually retain the the chute handle on the console to keep it pointing to the left left.
> 
> ...


Remove the black cover on the chute control mechanism. You will see the chute locking cable attached to the locking lever. Check to see if this lever engages the teeth on the chute control, it should be completely engaged. Move the lever on the control panel toward the operator and check that cable operates the locking lever to engage and disengage the drive gear. The locking cable sheath can be adjusted to allow proper movement of the inside wire cable. Check that the chute locks firmly in all positions. Reinstall the black cover.

Good luck.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Fixed! The locking arm was ever so slightly deformed. The locking arm should loosely straddle two teeth to lock onto that gear. I do recall getting the chute hung-up on the gate of my fence - that was probably the deforming event. There was just enough interference, more than the torsion spring could overcome.

I removed the locking arm, sprung it back into shape with a hammer and tip of a needle nose pliers and checked proper alignment with the gear's teeth. Good fit. So, I reassembled, sprung back the torsion spring as best I could guess should work.

I sightly over-tightened the nut, impeding the locking arm's action. Backed off slightly and we're back in business! 

Nice.

Just in time for my neighbor to ask to borrow my machine as their's had totally crapped out and they could no longer throw snow over the top of the banks.

I thin I'll buy a replacement locking arm as there is some wear on the leading edge that engages the gear's teeth. Will save that repair for a day where temps are above 12 deg F and wind is below 40 mph. ugh!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

markp99 said:


> Fixed! ..... So, I reassembled, sprung back the torsion spring as best I could guess should work.


Here is a picture of how the spring on my machine is installed.

You can get a parts manual in pdf format from the Ariens website under support. Handy to see the exploded view and the part numbers in a large size.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Town, Thanks for posting the picture.

That is exactly how I installed the spring upon re-assembly. It seemed kind of odd for the right-hand end to just sit against the wall like that, but whatever.

Not too many other options, I suppose. I was thinking maybe the left-hand end would have passed thru the hole at the top of the arm (not visible in your picture).


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Town, FYI, I had a 1" washer under that nut on my machine. I do also see it in the Ariens PDF.

Page 29, Part 19.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03882800A.pdf

No biggie, but might be worth adding back to your machine.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

markp99 said:


> Town, FYI, I had a 1" washer under that nut on my machine. I do also see it in the Ariens PDF.
> 
> Page 29, Part 19.
> 
> ...


The washer appears on my parts list too. I will install one. Thanks.


----------



## BadDream (Jan 9, 2020)

went through all that with the locking arm as well and good choice to order a new one because once it wears like that it wont hold its shape for long. fairly cheap to replace and a pretty easy job. make sure you get the locking arm with the new part number Part #05081900 (the old part number is 00180900) can be seen here on the ariens site https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blower-Locking-Arm-00180900-p/00180900.htm
i ordered it recently through home hardware and the new part has a silver coating instead of gold and looks and feels better made but well see in time.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If you position the chute, stop, and then release the handle (as per the instructions) instead of trying to stop the chute with the lock, the part should last forever . . .


----------

